# An Evening from &*%^$ & it's NOT Heaven!



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I know, it's my fault because I got my hair done after work instead of coming right home but I did go home mid day to let the (3) furkids outside. Yes, I was 2 hours later than usual.

But, that did not give the furkids permission to act like totally misbehaved, bad, destructive doggies.

What did they do?

Well, when I first got home, I discovered that Nyg (who is not crated during the day) had taken a full newspaper from the family room & torn it into 1/2 inch pieces ALL OVER THE HOUSE!!!! That was the start of it.

I then let May & Razz out of their crates. They were so enthusiastic to see me that they knocked their kennel water & water everywhere! I then got them outside & noticed that Nyg had Ron's running shoe in his mouth, May had a toilet brush & Razz had one of my granddaughter's "good" stuffed animals. Outside I went to collect the "goodies". 

I noticed :uhoh: that they were all spastic so I got the tennis balls out to wear off some of that energy. Well, after I threw the ball, it was like physical contact tennis ball time. They would run so hard at me that I almost ended up on my butt a couple of times! Enough of that & into the house I went. I prepared the furkids dinner & even that wasn't good. They all charged into their food without their usual "Leave it" & "ok" commands and all of them BOLTED their food down! Not normal!

The chaos continued and outside they went. I had planned to do Razz's nails so up on the grooming table he went. He was squirmy wormy & I nicked the quick. Even the Quick Stop wouldn't work so out came the double sock with cornstarch along with the tape. Razz was fine about this but when he went outside, Nyg & May decided that Razz should have this strange contraption on & that the sock should be a tug of war toy instead. Off came the sock.....

Into the house the three came with Razz bleeding all over the floor.:uhoh::uhoh: The "old" sock was wet so into the drawer I went for another. May ran outside, grabbed the discarded sock & came back into the house - shaking the sock like crazy. Yes, cornstarch all over the place on top of the blood on the floor :doh::doh::doh:

Finally, Razz is all fixed up, the kitchen floor is clean but Nyg & May are wrestling and I made dinner for myself. I decided to go with my dinner to the family room for some relaxation. Well, Razz has grabbed a piece of carpet loop & pulled :doh::doh: This carpet string was about 4 feet long & growing. Put the dinner down, yelled @ Razz, got the scissors out to clip the loop, and again sat down. 

Razz is now tearing the crap out of a tennis ball with pieces all over & May & Nyg are playing tug of war with a string toy - there are bits & pieces all over !!!!!!! 

I just ate my dinner :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

Bedtime & hopefully an end to the activity that had gone on earlier........ I crawled into a relaxing tub .... well, it was relaxing for about 10 seconds until May kept dropping her tennis ball into the tub.

Out of the tub & into bed I go. Razz & Nyg start wrestling right beside the bed???????? They NEVER do this. I stop the WWF activity & off to sleep I go. 

....only to be woken up at about 2:00 am by the sound of May chewing on the bed frame!!!!!!! "May, Stop". She does & off to sleep again.... until about 3:30 am when I hear May chewing again... she has gotten into a closet, removed a wrapped gift & she's unwrapping it! 

My guys/gal are NEVER this bad!!!!! We do have incidents but not like this... 

So, after work we're heading to the beach for LOTS of swimming, running & hopefully they'll be absolutely exhausted. May will be back in her crate & hopefully, I'll get a good nights sleep!

Why do I do this???????


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, lololol :uhoh:
I came undone with the visual of May shaking the cornstarch sock (what a great idea btw).
Wheres bigdawg with 'the look' when you need him?

And carnival music playing in the background....


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh what a fun day for the pups! I am sorry to hear how frustrating it was for you! I could not even imagine 3!

I hope the beach and swimming is fun for them and you get some much needed relaxation! (and a peaceful dinner....I am wondering if those exist at all with young kids and dogs....?)


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That was quite a day! And now the crazy monsters get to go to the beach...I hope Gus doesn't find out about this, or he'll be tearing stuff up right and left!

I had tried to start leaving my guys out for part of the day while I'm at work (leave them out 8:30-12:30, then put them up when I go back after lunch). The first couple days were great. Nothing was out of place except a dish towel, which Charlie Brown has taken to stealing. The next 2 times I did it, I came home to decks and decks of cards and poker chips all over the dining room (where we keep our games). After they destroyed all the cards except one deck, they're back to their crates.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> Oh, lololol :uhoh:
> I came undone with the visual of May shaking the cornstarch sock (what a great idea btw).
> Wheres bigdawg with 'the look' when you need him?
> 
> And carnival music playing in the background....


Thank goodness BIGDAWG wasn't home - he works away from home Monday to Friday but we talk on the phone daily! When I was telling him what had transpired, he asked me why I didn't put them back into their crates! 

...... the problem started with (3) bored furkids and too much time left alone! My fault........

.....thank goodness I don't have kids - I'd be completely grey!

Come to think of it, the reason I wasn't home is that I was at the salon taking care of all that grey hair. Hmmmmm


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

To quote another person on this board, "God makes them cute for a reason!!!"


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Where are the pictures...or video?  

Lol...what a visual!

That will teach you to take a few moments for yourself to get your hair done! : Sounds like a severe case of cabin-fever x3!!

When Jester gets bored lately he has been going upstairs and bringing down shoes and laundry from my basket. Thank goodness he doesn't chew it anymore but I did find an enormous pile of shoes, slippers and dirty clothes behind my dining room table yesterday. :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow what a homecoming you had. I certainly can't top that story. I do notice that there are some days that I can not get my boys to settle down after I come home from work.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Where are the pictures...or video?


May hid the camera in the yard, lol.


And Cindy, Jester was just 'sorting' the load for you, haha


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Serves you right for taking some time for yourself...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh, but I just can't help myself!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow what a bunch of goofs...LOL!!! it is funny although i know frustrating at the time...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry but I'm just about rolling in laughter! I'm sure it was frustrating, but you have to laugh, they are just too funny!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry but I laughed because I think we have all had days like that with the dogs. Especially when you are tired or just having a bad day. I know they do enjoyed their day today at the beach.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL I'm sorry, I'm sure all that was very frustrating but...


I was laughing... really hard at my desk... lol :


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We spent this evening @ the beach & had a wonderful time. As summer is over and the temperatures are cool, there was no one at the beach. The furkids bounded out of their crates in the van & RAN (& I mean RAN) back & forth down the beach. Then they hit the water to fetch sticks, chase each other, and Nyg took to "diving" for submerged sticks.

Now, we also did some "Recall" exercises but not as formal as we normally do. 

When it was time to come home, the kids actually jumped into their crates with big smiles on their faces. 

Are they tired? Nyg (who was the most active) is curled up beside me but Razz & May have WWF going on in between chasing each other! They are pups though and when they crash, they will CRASH!!!!!


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

HAHA.  I've left Kody off and on fbut one day he was out for 4 HOURS that's it 4 and now we need to have a chunk of drywall replaced


----------

